# Free oysters tonight!!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

:drink: Come on out eveyone! Gilligans on Pensacola beach.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

my company has an annual customer conf at the hilton so i will be there


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Ohh yum.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll be there. Im wanting one of those bloody marys. Awesome.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

How long does this go on?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

h2o4u said:


> How long does this go on?


*Not sure what you mean, but the Free Oyster Nights are almost year round, this is our 4th year.

Gilligan's Tiki Hut starts shuckin about 3:30. But the forum people start showing up about 6 pm after work.

It ends when the oysters do, about 8:30 pm, maybe a wee bit later.
*


----------

